# New Recruiting Rules



## BigSoccer (Jun 11, 2019)

Here is a good article....

Does this put a dent in the NSCAA's and other recruiting sites?

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/high-school-soccer-article/pathway-to-college-soccer-series:-part-2_aid46306


----------



## Overtime (Jun 12, 2019)

The article made a mistake...rising Juniors are preparing for June 15, 2019 NOT 2020.  They can speak with coaches June 15 , 2019 which is after their sophomore year.


----------



## vegasguy (Jun 13, 2019)

Correct but not until then.  The article was silent on players emailing schedules but then talked about media contact.  I think it is all dark now until after your sophomore year.   Let's see who stays compliant.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jun 19, 2019)

Colleges are still having ID camps this summer for girls 8th grade and up. Are these even more of a waste of money now with the new rules for an incoming HS freshman or sophomore? Any opinions?


----------



## Dubs (Jun 20, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> Colleges are still having ID camps this summer for girls 8th grade and up. Are these even more of a waste of money now with the new rules for an incoming HS freshman or sophomore? Any opinions?


They are not if your kid has been "identified" and interested in a particular school.  If you choose to go, make sure you tell your kid's coach so they can alert the coaches your kid is coming.


----------



## outside! (Jun 20, 2019)

Dubs said:


> They are not if your kid has been "identified" and interested in a particular school.  If you choose to go, make sure you tell your kid's coach so they can alert the coaches your kid is coming.


They can also be a good rehearsal for when they are old enough to talk to the coaches.


----------



## BigSoccer (Jun 21, 2019)

Can the coaches even really talk to the kids at these camps about the school or the program?  Are there compliance people at camps?


----------



## Justafan (Jun 21, 2019)

vegasguy said:


> Correct but not until then.  The article was silent on players emailing schedules but then talked about media contact.  I think it is all dark now until after your sophomore year.   Let's see who stays compliant.


Do these rules also apply to D-2 and NAIA?


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2019)

Justafan said:


> Do these rules also apply to D-2 and NAIA?


D2 yes, but D2 is still different rules than D1 (to allow for less expensive programs).  NAIA is a completely different organization from NCAA.


----------

